# Planning Your Vegetable Garden - What Is a Garden Plan?



## Growing_Vegetables (Jun 11, 2010)

don't forget to allot for walking space between vegetables and proper drainage


----------



## Growing_Vegetables (Jun 11, 2010)

I find it important to separate tall vegetables from the rest of the garden, like corn. PS, cute logo!


----------

